# Wash park paved loop distance?



## pfbz

Does anybody know the distance of riding the paved loop at Wash park in Denver?

Seems like a trivial piece of information, but I haven't been able to find the answer anywhere.

My wife has just purchased her first roadbike. She wants to train for sprint tri's and has lots of experience running and swimming, but zero road bike experience.

Wash park is close by and paved loop there look like an easy way to get the feel of the bike and see what a sprint tri distance feels like, but how many loops is 20K??


----------



## DonkeyMan

pfbz said:


> Does anybody know the distance of riding the paved loop at Wash park in Denver?QUOTE]
> 
> 2.2397 miles


----------



## fleck

on weekends the loop is 2.4 miles when you factor in the dodging and weaving to avoid dogs on long leashes, kids running amok and people walking in the bike lane.

really advise taking her somewhere else to get the bike practice in. Chatfield or Cherry Creek res. are a lot safter. She's got tri bars right?


----------



## BringYourChair

I can verify that the kids, dogs on leashes and walkers in the bike lane occurs quite often on the weekend.

chatfield is a great idea for training, other suggestions would be 

Bear Creek Trail

Columbine Memorial trail

Clear Creek trail


http://www.bikepaths.com/


----------

